# Being a loner can be good



## LASVEGAS (Aug 10, 2010)

Im basically a loner ,and that can be a good thing .who wants to be around people who by their very nature are complicated ,and largely out for them selves.I feel most at ease when im alone.I love being around kids though as they are very funny, and give me great joy.I realise there are very nasty people in this world who i want to avaid,but being alone this mostly gives me strength when i feel like being around a few people.Ironically im good in company witty, sincere, if a little serious about life.there is a saying (beware the man who walks alone(loner)in some cases yes ,but most loners are very fine decent human beings who have sound reasons for being alone,James


----------



## Nevay (May 16, 2011)

Very true, here here!!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I concur. I would rather be alone than be friends with self-centered people (not that everyone is that way).

That being said, I've actually made a few good friendships, the only downfall being is that they are like 5000 miles away. :/


----------



## polardude18 (Oct 13, 2009)

I love this post! Being a loner can be very cool and adds a bit of mystery to your personality.


----------



## bigcat1967 (Apr 20, 2010)

Spot on mate - couldn't have said it better!


----------



## NoName99 (Jul 3, 2011)

Here's to our independence! :clap


----------



## LoneWolf24 (Sep 6, 2010)

The world is full of evil people who will do anything to benefit themselves. (Cheat, steal, lie, two face, backstab) But even though it's hard to come by there are some people who can be good friends to you. When you do come across those people, cherish them because they are that hard to find. 

Cheers to all loners!


----------



## madein87 (Mar 27, 2011)

Yes, thats introverted.  Honestly, it feels good to be away from people who are nothing but selfish drama.


LASVEGAS said:


> Im basically a loner ,and that can be a good thing .who wants to be around people who by their very nature are complicated ,and largely out for them selves.I feel most at ease when im alone.I love being around kids though as they are very funny, and give me great joy.I realise there are very nasty people in this world who i want to avaid,but being alone this mostly gives me strength when i feel like being around a few people.Ironically im good in company witty, sincere, if a little serious about life.there is a saying (beware the man who walks alone(loner)in some cases yes ,but most loners are very fine decent human beings who have sound reasons for being alone,James


----------



## Hideko (Jul 2, 2011)

I'd rather not be a loner all the time but it's has taught myself and sure most others here how to live independently.... there's no one else to cook, clean, shop, pay the bills,etc. so in a way it's made us more responsible on how to live, hopefully a lot of good things we can carry over if we ever stop being loners, if any of that makes sense.:no


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

LoneWolf24 said:


> The world is full of evil people who will do anything to benefit themselves. (Cheat, steal, lie, two face, backstab) But even though it's hard to come by there are some people who can be good friends to you. When you do come across those people, cherish them because they are that hard to find.
> 
> Cheers to all loners!


Couldnt have said it better myself! I think its much better to be outside this world looking in.


----------



## Hideko (Jul 2, 2011)

not a real gem said:


> That makes perfect sense! you cook, clean, shop and pay the bills, in return I'll be there so you won't be a loner anymore, fair deal yeh? :yes :lol


I'm game, said I do all that but failed to mention the quality of how I do it!:fall And windows are a no-no too...making coffee is another talent that I've learned to do.:cup


----------



## Hideko (Jul 2, 2011)

not a real gem said:


> You're on! btw this internet exchange is now legally binding  wait I just got to google Syracuse....


Oooops, sorry to leave out the one chore you have to do, bring plenty of shovels.

http://www.farmersalmanac.com/weather/2010/09/07/5-worst-winter-weather-cities/


----------



## S.T.A.T. (Jan 17, 2009)

Being a loner is great. No drama, no spending money for Chrismas on friends, having lots of time to myself, no arguing about where to go to hang out, 

Hmmm it is great...


----------

